# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 1.58 2x2 single



## Username (Feb 24, 2014)

[youtubehd]F3kK5KZ20WY[/youtubehd]



Description said:


> lol 2x2 single
> 
> 116th in the world at the time
> 
> http://www.cubesolv.es/3631



I failed most of the comp, but I guess a lol2x2 single is cool


----------



## kcl (Feb 24, 2014)

This isn't top 100 wat

Gj


----------



## Iggy (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Shakil (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice solve.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 24, 2014)

gj!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 24, 2014)

y u no do U R U2 *R'* U2 F2 R2 to avoid AUF?


----------



## Username (Feb 24, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> y u no do U R U2 *R'* U2 F2 R2 to avoid AUF?



Cuz I can't predict auf on anticll (I'm a nub)


----------



## kcl (Feb 24, 2014)

Username said:


> Cuz I can't predict auf on anticll (I'm a nub)



But this one was so easy nub

I did the no AUF solution, 1.04 

I usually use R' in that alg anyway.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> But this one was so easy nub
> 
> I did the no AUF solution, 1.04
> 
> I usually use R' in that alg anyway.



Stop calling other people nub when you are the nub! 

And gj on da single Kim :3
sub-Walker single :'(
(fedora)


----------



## kcl (Feb 24, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Stop calling other people nub when you are the nub!
> 
> And gj on da single Kim :3
> sub-Walker single :'(
> (fedora)



I'm still nub, Kim just finally showed his true nubbiness XD

We're all nubs, don't you know that?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2014)

1.22 single club.

Everyone outside this club is nub


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 24, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 1.22 single club.
> 
> Everyone outside this club is nub



But that means Jay isn't a nub. Your logic is flawed.
fedora


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 25, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 1.22 single club.
> 
> Everyone outside this club is nub



Awww yeah!


----------



## ottozing (Feb 25, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 1.22 single club.
> 
> Everyone outside this club is nub



best club yo

fedora


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 25, 2014)

GJ ! next time top 100


----------

